# Need help finding parts for a jazz guitar!



## Shpee (Jul 4, 2017)

Hey everyone who clicked on this thread!
I recently bought the Ibanez AF55 for the purpose of modding it and turning it into a good jazz box. If it can help, I'd like to get a sound that's close to the "D" sound in this video: 



Absolutely no idea if it's achievable. I figured it's a sound that I could get with P90's? That's what I understood from my small researching on the internet. I guess I'll have to switch the pickups and maybe the wiring? I already know how to rewire and change the pickups on an archtop, but every bit of advice will be appreciated. I guess that's about it! If anyone wants more info, just ask! Also, thanks to everyone who helps or stops by!

P.S Maybe it's just that I'm not good at "EQ-ing" and that this sound is achievable with a bit of tweaking. 

Much love,

Shpee


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I know this wont help you much BUT it works for me.

Take any guitar ( I sometimes use my telecaster ) 
roll the tone control back to almost zero
select the neck pickup

Play as much jazz as you can handle.

G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am assuming that your AF55 looks something like this with these specs. 
Nice guitar!!









*SPECS:*
neck type.... Artcore AF Mahogany set-in neck
body..... Maple top/back/sides
fretboard..... Bound Rosewood fretboard w/White dot inlay
fret..... Medium frets
number of frets.... 20
bridge .....ART-ST bridge
tailpiece... VT06 tailpiece
neck pickup........ Infinity R (H) neck pickup (Passive/Ceramic)
bridge pickup...... Infinity R (H) bridge pickup (Passive/Ceramic)
string gauge .010/.013/.017/.026/.036/.046

Have you tried flat wound stings?

Have you tried a heavier pick?

What amp are you using? 
I say this because, in the past, I chased similar jazz tones to what you seem to be looking for and just recently plugged an Ibanez (Artcore Vintage AGV10A - Tobacco Burst Low Gloss https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/AGV10ATCL ... The specs of the guitar seem similar to yours) into a Roland Jazz chorus 40 and was blown away by the tones I was able to get with ease. Don't buy a new amp immediately, take your guitar and try several. That could be the 'ingredient' that you are missing and not the pickups. ...Maybe!?
*The amp is a big part of the 'tone' equation. *



Shpee said:


> I already know how to rewire and change the pickups on an archtop...


Have you done this yet? 
To "know how" and then to actually do it can result in interesting discoveries.

Chasing tone can be a frustrating experience and an extremely deep rabbit hole.

Take your time. Listen to what other players suggest here in the forum.

Good Luck!


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

A humbucker sized p90 will help you get closer to that sound.
Duncan phat cats.
I've got cheaper ones that also sounded good from the tone emporium 
The Tone Emporium Guitar Pickups

No clue of the guy makes them or is reselling them but they sounded good.

Before you get too excited about switching pickups, remember that humbucker were originally designed to sound like p90s but noiseless.
A low wind bucker in the neck might get you close enough.

Nathan


----------



## Shpee (Jul 4, 2017)

greco said:


> I am assuming that your AF55 looks something like this with these specs.
> Nice guitar!!
> 
> 
> ...


Heya! Thanks for the answer! 
I currently use d'addario chromes flatwounds .11 to .50 . 

My amp is a kinda cheap (like in price, I don't think it's a bad amp) Marshall, so that probably doesn't help me getting That tone. 

And no, I have never changed pickups or wiring on an archtop, so yes, I may run into "fun little challenges" .


----------



## Shpee (Jul 4, 2017)

GTmaker said:


> I know this wont help you much BUT it works for me.
> 
> Take any guitar ( I sometimes use my telecaster )
> roll the tone control back to almost zero
> ...


Thanks! I'll be sure to sure when I get back home!


----------



## Shpee (Jul 4, 2017)

nnieman said:


> A low wind bucker in the neck might get you close enough.
> 
> Nathan


What's a "low wind bucker"? What does low wind mean? 

Thanks for the help btw


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Shpee said:


> And no, I have never changed pickups or wiring on an archtop, so yes, I may run into "fun little challenges" .


Guaranteed! 
It is all part of learning. I have done several and would be happy to try and answer any of your questions.

Consider taking you guitar to a music store and trying various amps. Ask the staff to help you get various jazz tones. Adding a bit of delay can be beneficial and might be part of the tone you are seeking.

Please keep us informed.

Good Luck with your tone search.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Shpee said:


> What's a "low wind bucker"? What does low wind mean?
> 
> Thanks for the help btw


Imperial

Read the description that's exactly what you're looking for.

Low wind (vintage sound) as opposed to hot (metal sound).
That's an extreme over simplification.

Nathan


----------



## Shpee (Jul 4, 2017)

And if I rewire my guitar, what pots should I use? What wire should I use? I guess that depends on the pickups I choose, but does anyone have anything to recommend?


----------



## Shpee (Jul 4, 2017)

nnieman said:


> Imperial
> 
> Read the description that's exactly what you're looking for.
> 
> ...


I know this is a stupid question, but do you recommend the low-wind imperials or the imperials? (the link brings me to the imperials, so I just want to be 100% sure about this)


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I actually meant the description is what I'm trying to say.

If you're interested in lollar pickups then email Jason lollar and ask him.
He belongs to a couple of forums that I belong to and he's an awesome guy.

Nathan


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Shpee said:


> And if I rewire my guitar, what pots should I use? What wire should I use? I guess that depends on the pickups I choose, but does anyone have anything to recommend?


I like cloth covered wire personally, because it is easy to work with. You don't strip off the cloth insulation, all you do is push it 'back' for soldering and then push it 'forward' after up towards the joint is complete and cooled. It is 22 gauge stranded...a very nice gauge that is not too bulky or too fragile. 

It can be obtained from this Canadian supplier in black and white colours...
Hookup Wire - Cloth Covered Black - By Foot

The same supplier also sell pots and caps...
Potentiometers - Canada

Capacitors - Canada

@jbealsmusic is the owner and is a member of this forum and a great fellow to deal with.


----------

